# Something new for my kayak.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I am looking mighty hard at this rig because I'd love to be able to stand up comfortably and safely.










http://www.standnfish.com/

The pontoons would be handy for the offshore guys.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

thats awesome.....where can you get it...and how much?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats great! Looks like I have another project to start on! Thanks for sharing


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

This fits the Malibu X Factor and Stealth (I have an X-Factor), the X-tower-



http://www.kayakfishingsupplies.com/servlet/the-870/Malibu-X-Tower/Detail



http://www.bigwatersedge.com/bwevb/showthread.php?t=3707



(fast forward to 0:45)










I will get one when I move down to Sarasota!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

If you move from P'cola to Sarasota you are gonna be really disapointed. Too much traffic, too many people, cost of living too high, and the fishing sucks compared to P'cola.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

I am actually moving from Atlanta. I love Pensacola, Perdido, Orange Beach, Navarre, Destin, and the Emerald coast, but the culture there revolves around military bases and rebel flags. Sarasota, not so much. I am curious as to why the fishing sucks so bad there though.


----------



## blsmnsz (Mar 23, 2009)

"but the culture there revolves around military bases and rebel flags."

So what's you problem with military bases and rebel flags?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *blsmnsz (4/22/2009)*"but the culture there revolves around military bases and rebel flags."
> 
> So what's you problem with military bases and rebel flags?


YEAH... We'd LIKE to know..... :usaflag



That's a great looking rig Ken... but where is the cooler? lol :doh Where is the FF? hehehehe


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Shoot, I grew up in Bradenton. I still think that the fishing is much better there than Pcola. Snook fishery is better than Costa Rica all those mangroves, Tarpon off Siesta inshore and off the beach, I have seen Cobia on Long bar, caught hammerheads next to the Skyway.... oh wait, I guess you were trying to talk him out of it, sorry now I get it....HEEY that is one cool kayak outrigger what are they going for?.....


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

If you have pride in thinking that military bases and rebel flags constitute "culture", you can keep it for yourselves. I grew up going to the "******* Riviera" twice a year, and I'll be down in May, but the ******* mentality that permeates the panhandle (and the politics forum here) has always kept my interest in moving there solely based on the fishing and natural beauty, and that is not enough for a full life. I'm sure my X-Factor will find plenty of fish down the coast a bit (with warmer temps there, the fishing will be better longer, too)-and the poling platform should come in handy some days. Thanks naclh2oDave for chiming in.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

I guess if you are moving from Atlanta, any water is good. South Florida has a lot of perks, but most of us who have grown up around here would go crazy down there living with that many people. It should be a nice transition from Atlanta though.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck in Sarasota with all the Cuban, Puerto Rican and Mexican flags, I'll just stick to my Rebel flag and a hell of a lot less people. I guess to each his own. 

Do they make that system for an Ocean Kayak (Speck)? Might be worth looking into.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

> *fla_scout (4/22/2009)*Good luck in Sarasota with all the Cuban, Puerto Rican and Mexican flags, I'll just stick to my Rebel flag and a hell of a lot less people.


Well said, +1

Hate that this got derailed sorry, but yea, though the fishing there is (was) great, it's overpopulated, overfished and if you don't bring the money in with you, it's gonna be hard to find some and still have a life.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I plan to take a bunch of photos of this gizmo tomorrow. I haven't been this excited about a new product in a long time. If it works half as well as I think it will, I'm gonna catch a lot more Snook and Redfish.

I won't have to drive all the way to Sarasota to see it. The manufacturer will be in Clearwater tomorrow and we are going to launch on Courtney Camble Causeway (Maybe) about noon.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

captken, when you see the dealer can you check and see if they make one for the ocean kayak speck? Cost and availability would be great if you have the time.


----------



## blsmnsz (Mar 23, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>"If you have pride in thinking that military bases and rebel flags constitute "culture", you can keep it for yourselves. I grew up going to the "******* Riviera" twice a year, and I'll be down in May"..

You fuc*ing elitist...


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm sorry that I insinuated that the level of culture in the panhandle is not "elite".



But I'm sure that by living there, you know that already.



to live and die in L.A.....


----------



## blsmnsz (Mar 23, 2009)

"But I'm sure that by living there, you know that already."

Why don'tyou let usknow where you'll be staying in May... I'm sure yousome of the military personnel or rednecksin the panhandle would love to take you fishing...

By the way... I live in Georgia too... Not far from you....


----------



## Kayaker Guy (Mar 25, 2009)

> *snivlem (4/22/2009)*If you have pride in thinking that military bases and rebel flags constitute "culture", you can keep it for yourselves. .............ger, too)-and the poling platform should come in handy some days. Thanks naclh2oDave for chiming in.




There are a lot of former military, and many retired military men and women who DO take a great deal of pride in having served our country. I don't think I have any interest at all in keeping that to myself. 



Why in the world would you make such a statement in the first place?



I'm retired military and danged proud of that. And always will be.


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

Retired here too and damn proud of it. Really gripes my butt to hear crap like this. If it weren't for the military fighting and dieing for your "your" rights you wouldn't be saying this. I will defend your rights, but I wouldn't defend you in a bar fight. Take your sorry butt on down to South Florida with all the whinning Liberals.:usaflag


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Folks,



The word "culture" is most commonly used in three basic senses:



* excellence of taste in the fine arts and humanities

* an integrated pattern of human knowledge, belief, and behavior that depends upon the capacity for symbolic thought and social learning

* the set of shared attitudes, values, goals, and practices that characterizes an institution, organization or group.



Yo folks, my brother is retired/reserve Army and I respect and thank anyone who has served for what they gave.



When I refer to culture being military bases and rebel flags, I meant that many activities in the area are associated with the military. Just not something I'm interested in that much. There's simply not much in the way of art, music, etc., (things I am interested in) compared to Sarasota- but unfortunately there is plenty in the way of rebel flags- and the comments against minorities (see above) and basically anyone who is different than oneself, are typical behavior for far too many of the inhabitants of the panhandle. If that's cool with you, then that's cool with you. It's just not cool with me. I may be an oddity that I am an avid nut fisherman, and am a "liberal", but get over yourselves. You are just enforcing the stereotype.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks guys for screwing up a perfectly good thread


----------

